# Bonding pull J-boxes with no splices in them



## J_Captain (Jul 14, 2013)

Its pretty much standard practice around here to bond all our boxes with pig tails. Someone I know mentioned that it is not required to bond pull boxes if there is no splice. After reading 250.148, I think he might be right. I'll need to look into municipality requirements too.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

J_Captain said:


> Its pretty much standard practice around here to bond all our boxes with pig tails. Someone I know mentioned that it is not required to bond pull boxes if there is no splice. After reading 250.148, I think he might be right. I'll need to look into municipality requirements too.


Yup you're right here is the text.....

250.148 Continuity and Attachment of Equipment Grounding Conductors to Boxes. Where circuit conductors are spliced within a box, or terminated on equipment within or supported by a box, any equipment grounding conductor(s) associated with those circuit conductors shall be connected within the box or to the box with devices suitable for the use in accordance with 250.148(A) through (E).
Exception:  The equipment grounding conductor permitted in 250.146(D) shall not be required to be connected to the other equipment grounding conductors or to the box.
(A) Connections. Connections and splices shall be made in accordance with 110.14(B) except that insulation shall not be required.
(B) Grounding Continuity. The arrangement of grounding connections shall be such that the disconnection or the removal of a receptacle, luminaire, or other device fed from the box does not interfere with or interrupt the grounding continuity.
(C) Metal Boxes. A connection shall be made between the one or more equipment grounding conductors and a metal box by means of a grounding screw that shall be used for no other purpose, equipment listed for grounding, or a listed grounding device.
(D) Nonmetallic Boxes. One or more equipment grounding conductors brought into a nonmetallic outlet box shall be arranged such that a connection can be made to any fitting or device in that box requiring grounding.
(E) Solder. Connections depending solely on solder shall not be used.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...make sure it is not in the specs of the job, as most engineers 'boilerplate' that requirement whether it is required or not.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Personally I think it's a good idea either way even though EMT is a qualified EGC by itself. Those connectors & locknuts don't always get installed wrench tight :whistling2:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Personally I think it's a good idea either way even though EMT is a qualified EGC by itself. Those connectors & locknuts don't always get installed wrench tight :whistling2:


Maybe a better idea is to install the raceway correctly?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Maybe a better idea is to install the raceway correctly?


Too much work. I'm union.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Too much work. I'm union.


Well you would bring more brothers from the hall. :thumbsup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Well you would bring more brothers from the hall. :thumbsup:


Pffft like they'll tighten an EMT connector :laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The compression connectors and couplings even in the supply houses now seem to be from China and you cannot get the connections to really hold the pipe no matter how hard you wrench them together at installation time. I got lucky this week and found some boxes of 1/2" diecast zinc ones way in the back of my shop buried under some boxes of alarm wire I haven't straightened up in yrs.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Too much work. I'm union.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Pffft like they'll tighten an EMT connector :laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Well you would bring more brothers from the hall. :thumbsup:


don't encourage him:bangin:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

360max said:


> don't encourage him:bangin:


I am sure he is joking, he loves the union. His panties get all waded up when I goof on the unions. :laughing:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I am sure he is joking, *he loves the union*. His panties get all waded up when I goof on the unions. :laughing:


figured that, he has too much free time to mountain bike and play, I knew he didn't own his own busienss


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

erics37 said:


> Pffft like they'll tighten an EMT connector :laughing:


is it that f&*ing hard to take a pair of channel locks and turn a connector??? The only time I've ever seen someone _not_ tighten an EMT connector was a guy who got organized in.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

360max said:


> figured that, he has too much free time to mountain bike and play, I knew he didn't own his own busienss


I don't mountain bike, I would wing up killing myself. Robroy mountain bikes.



uconduit said:


> is it that f&*ing hard to take a pair of channel locks and turn a connector??? The only time I've ever seen someone _not_ tighten an EMT connector was a guy who got organized in.


Speaking of wadded up panties :laughing:


----------



## sgreene (Aug 11, 2013)

*Bonding 24v control boxes*

I apologize for jumping in on the topic with a different question, I am new to this site so I don't know for sure how it works. But I have a question and I hope someone can help me out. We are building a rollercoaster that will be installed in Las Vegas and the inspector told my Jr. Engineer we needed to bond all the back plates of our Plastic boxes to the structure, because he didn't want all the grounds going clear back to the main control panel. Normally I can buy the bonding to structure theory, but our J-boxes are all plastic with a metal back plate and all of them are only 24vdc. I know the AHJ has the final say, but would love to have some better clarification on the topic. Can anyone help me out with a reference.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sgreene said:


> I apologize for jumping in on the topic with a different question, I am new to this site so I don't know for sure how it works. But I have a question and I hope someone can help me out. We are building a rollercoaster that will be installed in Las Vegas and the inspector told my Jr. Engineer we needed to bond all the back plates of our Plastic boxes to the structure, because he didn't want all the grounds going clear back to the main control panel. Normally I can buy the bonding to structure theory, but our J-boxes are all plastic with a metal back plate and all of them are only 24vdc. I know the AHJ has the final say, but would love to have some better clarification on the topic. Can anyone help me out with a reference.


Copy and paste your question in a new thread in the NEC section...
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f5/

Welcome to the forum..:thumbup:


----------

